

ProSwitcher author talks about iPhone multitasking and ceases its development - barredo
http://chpwn.com/blog/?p=32

======
Tichy
"Do you really need your Twitter client downloading new tweets when you aren’t
using it?"

I enjoy this a lot on Android, which is capable of notifying me of Twitter
replies and direct messages. A nice way to replace expensive SMS with free
Twitter DMs.

That "do you really need..." statement belongs on the shelf next to "640KB of
RAM ought to be enough for everybody".

~~~
cmelbye
Boxcar is a free app for iPhone that will check your Twitter, Facebook, RSS
feeds, etc on their servers and send a push notification when there's
something new. Much better for battery life than having Twitter and Facebook
always running on the device.

~~~
billmcneale
"Much better for battery life than having Twitter and Facebook always running
on the device."

Android has been proving that this claim is incorrect for at least a year now.
Android supports true multitasking and you don't hear much about battery
lifetime problems any more.

Hopefully, Apple will catch up next year with the next iPhone.

~~~
will_critchlow
I'm getting way less battery life out of my samsung galaxy than even my iphone
3g before the early software updates to improve battery life.

Must I be doing something wrong? My phone rarely lasts the day. I don't think
I'm that heavy a user...

~~~
Tichy
Well do you even have a lot of background threads, or could there be another
reason? Like The Galaxy S using a faster processor?

------
invisible
So what if I want to write a "reminder" app that lets me know I need to do
something (controllable via the web as well)? Very, very basic example but I
don't understand why this shouldn't be allowed.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Use push notifications.

~~~
viraptor
You mean - keep a network connection open only so that you can get a time-
based reminder that doesn't need any network activity? That sounds like a
hack...

Ah - I see that it's no longer the case on iOS4.

------
sprout
>ceases it's development.

s/it's/its/

~~~
barredo
Sorry! My english teacher would be really disappointed.

